

Useful Talks And Videos From Web Design Conferences - Charles__L
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2012/11/09/useful-tech-talks-videos-web-conferences/

======
atldev
Loved the very first video listed (TED talk on data visualization). This list
is going to have a serious impact on my free time this weekend. I'll have to
ration.

